# Carmanyola, fiambrera, tuper



## chics

Hola xiquets!

Torno a la càrrega també des d'un altre fil, aquesta vegada del forum de castellà. Hi explicava que, a casa meva, usàvem, tant en castellà com en català, el mot *carmanyola* per a les que són de metall o de plàstic rígid i opac i el mot *fiambrera* (en castellà...) per a les de plàstic transparent i més aviat tou. Ara veig que tothom en diu *tuper* o _taper_.

Els diccionaris antics encara descriuen les *carmanyoles* com a una cosa metàlica, però edicions més recents, o el DIEC, per exemple, ja inclouen a la definició "de metall, plàstic o qualsevol altre material". Però sempre que dic carmanyola hi ha algun repel·lent que em corrigeix i em diu que és _taper_ o que és _fiambrera_. Veig que la imatge de les de metall dels _scouts_ és difícil d'esborrar... que tothom ho veu com prehistòric.

Vosaltres què dieu? Què en penseu? M'interessa també l'evolució, la història, etc. que ja a l'altre fil m'han fet notar que tinc una percepció esbieixada per la meva edat (31 anys).

Merci.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo dic_ taper_ pel recipient de plàstic i dèia _fiambrera_ pel metàlic, cosa que em van corregir dient-me que era _carmanyola_. 

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Carmanyola per el metalic i el que t'emportes fora de casa, encara que sigui un taper (per la marca) i taper per els de plàstic (idem).


----------



## Lumia

Jo utilitzo _carmanyola_, sigui de plàstic, sigui de metall. 

De petita, sí que a casa havia sentit alguna vegada _tàper_ per a les de plàstic, bàsicament perquè eren comprades en reunions del Tupperware, però el mot va desaparèixer ràpidament.

Sobre l'origen dels mots, _carmanyola_ és un gal·licisme derivat de _carmagnole_ i _fiambrera_ és un castellanisme derivat de _fiambrera_ que deriva, és clar, de _fiambre_. Dels dos termes, recollits al DCVB, actualment només _carmanyola_ és normatiu i fiambrera es considera un barbarisme (i, per tant, es corregeix).

Suposo que _carmanyola_ va tenir èxit en ambients excursionistes en un moment en què, amb encert o no, s'afavorien els gal·licismes per evitar els castellanismes -època de l'_*envelop_ i la _*guixeta_, que són exemples molt famosos-. I d'aquests ambients, que van difondre el mot en algunes cançons d'excursió, en vocabularis que feien córrer en classes semiclandestines, etc., etc., va passar a la parla general. El DCVB situa l'origen inicial del mot a la zona del Berguedà-Osona, però sí que puc confirmar que en els centres excursionistes barcelonins dels anys 60 s'usava (és on anaven els meus pares).

Chics, als llestos/repel·lents que et corregeixen l'ús de _carmanyola_ per _fiambrera_ o _tàper_ els dius: a) només el mot carmanyola és normatiu; b) tant la _carmanyola_ com la _fiambr_era eren originalment recipients de metall (entre d'altres coses perquè el plàstic no s'havia inventat quan van sorgir els mots); c) _tàper_ és un derivat de la marca comercial i en llengua formal se solen evitar mots d'aquest tipus, per més que siguin molt populars en llengua col·loquial.

*Afegitó*: 
En castellà a casa sempre n'hem dit _fiambrera_, siguin de metall, siguin de plàstic, siguin de vidre amb tapa de plàstic (que també n'hi ha). Alguna vegada havia sentit _táper_, però com en català, va durar molt poc la vida d'aquesta paraula en el meu entorn familiar.


----------



## chics

Moltes gràcies a tots tres, deixo el fil obert a d'altres que vulguin també aportar dades o, simplement, dir que és el que fan servir a casa seva. 

Riu, no m'ha quedat molt clara una cosa, dius carmanyola -sigui com sigui- sempre que te l'emportes de casa, per exemple per dinar al migdia a la feina, i taper -també sigui com sigui- quan ho guardes a la nevera però no surt de casa?

Lumia, carai, quanta informació! Sembla que ha influit molt el fet que l'objecte evolucioni en una època en que el català estava prohibit. A veure quins mots usen els que són de fora d'Espanya...


----------



## Namarne

Mei said:


> Jo dic_ taper_ pel recipient de plàstic i dèia _fiambrera_ pel metàlic, cosa que em van corregir dient-me que era _carmanyola_.


La meva experiència amb aquesta mena d'estris és exactament la mateixa.


----------



## Mei

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Jo dic_ taper_ pel recipient de plàstic i dèia _fiambrera_ pel metàlic, cosa que em van corregir dient-me que era _carmanyola_.
> 
> Salut jove!
> 
> Mei



De fet, quan era petita vaig estar uns anys en una Agrupació Excorcionista i va ser allà on em van dir que era _carmanyola_.  

Salut canalla!

Mei

Bella xiruca, quantes hores passades, bella xiruca fas reviure el meu cor....


----------



## chics

Ja, ja, ja... haurem d'obrir un fil especial amb el tema "vocabulari de caus i centres excursionistes"...


----------



## RIU

chics said:


> Riu, no m'ha quedat molt clara una cosa, dius carmanyola -sigui com sigui- sempre que te l'emportes de casa, per exemple per dinar al migdia a la feina, i taper -també sigui com sigui- quan ho guardes a la nevera però no surt de casa?


 
Doncs si, passa que la metàlica poques vegades la posem a la nevera, únicament és per sortir.


----------



## chics

Ah, merci, ja veig. Jo ja fa anys que no en tinc cap de metàlica. 
La cantiplora de metall també la vaig sustituir ràpidament per una mena d'ampolla de plàstic blanc, i desde fa anys per una ampolla de plàstic normal (nova o reomplerta) d'usar i tirar, la de quan compres aigua al súper.


----------



## betulina

Hi afegeixo el meu granet de sorra:

Jo sempre n'he dit _fiambrera_, fossin de plàstic o de metall. _Carmanyola _sonava, però _fiambrera_ era la paraula que sentia més. No va ser fins que vaig anar a la universitat que vaig sentir _tàper_, encara que la meva àvia havia fet reunions de Tupperwares! I ara... gairebé podria dir que faig servir les tres paraules indistintament, em surt la que em surt.  

Pensant-hi, potser em decantaria per _carmanyola_ si me n'anés d'excursió (encara que abans deia _fiambrera_) o me l'emportés per dinar i per _fiambrera_ per posar-hi coses per a la nevera, pel que té de "fiambre" i perquè no em puc desempallegar de la parauleta... no sé, crec que és com em sortiria.


----------



## belén

La meva padrina (avia) els hi deia "pomare" als tupper, mai he sabut si era una paraula inventada per ella o realment existia com a tal. Qualqú l'ha escoltada abans?


----------



## obits

A casa meva, les àvies sempre en deien "taifa": "una truiteta a la taifa, i au, d'excursió". Em sembla una paraula divertida, però no sé d'on ve.


----------



## tamen

obits said:


> A casa meva, les àvies sempre en deien "taifa": "una truiteta a la taifa, i au, d'excursió". Em sembla una paraula divertida, però no sé d'on ve.





Llegint-vos i llegint-te, Obits, he mirat el dicc. Alcover-Moll i hi he trobat això:

2. *TAIFA *_f. _
Mena d'olla plana (Labèrnia-S. Dicc.); *fiambrera *d'un plat (Terrassa, ap. Aguiló Dicc., viii, 40).
​és curiós: no ho havia sentit ni llegit mai, però com veus la documentació ja té un cert pòsit.

D'altra banda, m'ha semblat exemplar el que diu la Lumia (Lum*í*a - L*ú*mia? amb quin accent ho haig de dir?) i també crec que tantes diferències justificades pel material (alumini, les antigues, plàsitc, etc.) són una pèrdua de temps i una maniobra de distracció. 

Jo sempre he dit "fiambrera"; "carmanyola" ho sé de quan anava amb els escoltes (molts, molts anys), és a dir, ho sé quasi de sempre, però sempre ho he trobat un punt artificiós: si condemnem un castellanisme (fiambrera), com és que el resolem amb un gal·licisme? El problema és quan ho he d'escriure o corregir.

La qüestió es presta a la comparació amb "nòvio". Les "fiambreres" o "carmanyoles" potser no hem après de designar-les fins fa cent anys, i un nom o altre els devíem donar; però les relacions de parella ja són una mica més antigues, i que ens facin passar que "nòvio" i "nòvia" és acceptable... què us diré?

dispensin la digressió... per compensar, transcric una troballa d'avui al mateix Alcover-Moll: ho trobareu sota *mossó*

«Dins Ciutat hi ha mossons | que duen guants tot lo dia, | i quan ve devers migdia | es gat jeu dins es fogons» (cançó pop. Mall.).


----------



## obits

No havia consultat a l'Alcover el mot "taifa", i veig que està documentat a Terrassa. Ja m'imaginava que aquesta paraula deu ser autòctona de la cocapital del Vallès Occidental.
Algú l'ha sentida en algun altre lloc?

Per cert, hi ha un grup de música folc terrassenc, La Carrau, que ha tret un disc que es diu _Dins la taifa  _A més,si algú del fòrum es afeccionat als enigmes, podeu intentar resoldre l'enigma que es proposa a "Verbàlia" en relació amb aquest disc.  No he pogut fer els enllaços perquè no he arribat als 30 posts!

Òbits (coves famoses al massis de Sant Llorenç del Munt)


----------



## riopornollorar

Hola a tots! Jo sóc de Lleida i això de carmanyola no ho vaig escoltar fins molt gran. Tota la vida n'haviem dit firmbrera i en castellà també. Si no és correcte em sembla molt bé dixar d'utilitzar la paraula tot i que sóc incapaç de dir carmanyola. Em sona terriblement pretenciòs i antiquat. Crec que l'iec hauria d'acceptar _tuper_ o _taper_, com a mínim per als de plàstic.


----------



## pakitomedina

parlar de tupperwares, de chupa-chups, bambes i el llarg étcetera que les segueix (la gracia que em fa zones on diuen danone en lloc de iogurt) opino que són incorrectes


em quedo amb carmanyola


----------

